# New Glock 48



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know, I know... I am a diehard DA/SA guy... But, since the Glock 48 came out, it has caught my eye. And, I was impressed with the thinner width of the gun every time I held one. After buying that Beretta APX last June, striker fired guns sorta caught my attention again. NO, I haven't lost my mind and given up DA/SA - but, I'm willing to try striker fired guns again...

But, I didn't wanna buy the G48 without trying one first. I've bought too many guns over the years, and then regretted buying the gun after the first range trip... Well, my local range finally got one to rent, and I tried it out on Saturday. I was pretty impressed. I actually sold a gun over the weekend to cover the cost (basically, I broke even - money is tight for me right now, but I could pull that off), and I had the shop order me one.

I wanted one with the Ameriglo night sights, so I had to get one ordered. The night sights are almost identical to what I had installed on my APX.

Anyway, the gun is very accurate. I like the way it shoots, and it fits my hands better than the double stack G19. What I like it that while it is thinner, it's not TOO thin. The Shield and the XDe seem almost TOO thin. But, the width of the G48 fits my hands just perfect/ I only added a Hogue Jr grip to it, because I like rubber grips on most of my guns.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Congratulations on the new acquisition Shipwreck! 
I noticed that the barrel seems to sit lower in the slide? Maybe it's just the angle of the pic?

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, I think it sits a bit lower than a G17


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> No, I think it sits a bit lower than a G17


Bore axis low is a good idea.

GW


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Looks good.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The black slide looks more "Glock" than the silver. Nice Shipwreck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Now I am wanting a Glock 43X.

Someone call the doctor!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Now I am wanting a Glock 43X.
> 
> Someone call the doctor!


Nice gun you've got!

I've got a G43 it's as flat as a pancake. I was surprised that it doesn't have that much recoil. My wife loves it too. I wonder if the G48 and the G43X have the same frame? If so you could just get a G43 complete slide assembly and have two guns in one.

I've seen some real nice aftermarket slides for that gun. Now you've got me thinking. I might have to buy one. Maybe I need a doctor?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the 43X and 48 do have the same frame.

I did go check out the 43 on Monday. But, I just got a Shield in January 2020 (I previously had 2 of them, but sold them over 5 years ago). The 43 is not different enough for me. 

Then again, one could make the argument of the 43x vs the 48 being so close. But, I like the frame on the 43X/48 so, so much. For when I need a small gun, I'll just stick with the Shield I already have. 

I usually try to carry larger guns - I am not necessarily a mouse gun fan


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, the 43X and 48 do have the same frame.
> 
> I did go check out the 43 on Monday. But, I just got a Shield in January 2020 (I previously had 2 of them, but sold them over 5 years ago). The 43 is not different enough for me.
> 
> ...


It looks like the G48 is a 43X only it has a longer slide? I guess that if you add up the cost of the slide, barrel and all of the other parts of the G43 to convert the 48 to a 43X you could probably buy a complete gun or damn close to it?

I carry guns of all different sizes, depending on the weather and type of clothing that I'm wearing. If you carry concealed you've gotta' dress around the gun. But I always have at least one for pocket carry and one larger gun on me at all times. I've got so many different types sometimes it's hard for me to choose? But I find myself carrying a combination of Sig's, HK's and Glock's for the most part. I've seen some people here in Arizona openly carrying SAA revolvers. I guess that's okay if you're Matt Dillon? Although some of those cowboy action shooters are pretty damn quick and accurate with their SAA's. Very impressive to say the least. But that takes a lot more practice that most people are not willing to put into it.

I think that a pocket gun is good for a "gimme your wallet" close range type of situation as you don't have much time where drawing and firing a gun is as easy as taking your hand out of your pocket and just as quick. Whereas a larger gun is better suited in case you find yourself in a public place and some maniac decides to go on a shooting spree. Which in that case you may have a little more time and distance from the threat. Of course no one can predict what type of situation you may find yourself in. But with two different sized guns and two different methods of carry you've at least narrowed the odds down a bit.

It's a shame to have to think that way but it is what it is. Fortunately the odds of that happening are slim for most of us. But if you're gonna' carry a gun(s) some thought has to go into what types of situations you may find yourself in. I've practiced drawing and firing with all different types of holsters, guns and methods of carry until I found which works best for me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> It looks like the G48 is a 43X only it has a longer slide? I guess that if you add up the cost of the slide, barrel and all of the other parts of the G43 to convert the 48 to a 43X you could probably buy a complete gun or damn close to it?
> 
> I carry guns of all different sizes, depending on the weather and type of clothing that I'm wearing. If you carry concealed you've gotta' dress around the gun. But I always have at least one for pocket carry and one larger gun on me at all times. I've got so many different types sometimes it's hard for me to choose? But I find myself carrying a combination of Sig's, HK's and Glock's for the most part. I've seen some people here in Arizona openly carrying SAA revolvers. I guess that's okay if you're Matt Dillon? Although some of those cowboy action shooters are pretty damn quick and accurate with their SAA's. Very impressive to say the least. But that takes a lot more practice that most people are willing to put into it.
> 
> ...


Yes, I looked into the cost of a slide and barrel - that is the only difference between the 48 and 43X. I may as well buy a new gun. I can get blue label pricing. If I got a G43x with factory sights, I could get it for $390. I will probably get Ameriglo Bold sights to match the G48, though (that's a little more)

I have had my permit since 1996 - I have had a ton of carry guns over the years.

Glock also makes a smaller G43. But, I already have a Shield, and I am satisfied with that gun. In general, I like carrying slightly larger guns. The P2000 HK has been my carry gun for 5 years now.

I actually shoot the Shield pretty damn good, and I am amazed how it shoots like a larger gun. I originally had a M&P Shield the very first week the gun came out.

But, the Shield is almost TOO thin. This G48 frame feels like it is made for my hand. The gun is awfully light too - even with a loaded magazine. For a polymer gun - it's almost like a thin 1911. Just slightlyw ider than the Shield, but not a double stack.

Years ago, I would have complained about the size of the gun being almost G19 sized and having less rounds. But, My P2000 has a 13 round mag. This G48 is 10+1 rounds. I am satisfied with 11. Hell, the Shield is only 7+1 (I use the smaller mag).

I think once I sell something (not gun related), I will probably go get the G43X


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I looked into the cost of a slide and barrel - that is the only difference between the 48 and 43X. I may as well buy a new gun. I can get blue label pricing. If I got a G43x with factory sights, I could get it for $390. I will probably get Ameriglo Bold sights to match the G48, though (that's a little more)
> 
> I have had my permit since 1996 - I have had a ton of carry guns over the years.
> 
> ...


Of all my guns my HK VP9, VP40 and VP9SK fit my hand the best straight from the box. I played around with the different combinations of backstraps and side panels (palm swells) but stuck with the ones that were on it. I think they were the medium ones. You can mix and match them.

I recently bought a Shadow Systems MR918. That thing has been on my belt since I bought it. It's ergonomics are an improvement over the Glock G19, G23. It has a different feel to it. They're all American, made in Plano, TX. They no longer make the MR918 and replaced it with the MR920.
It's pretty much the same gun only with a few tweaks.

The only thing I don't like is that it came with two P-Mags. But you can use any Glock magazine that works in a G19. For all intents and purposes you could call it a custom Glock. Awesome gun that both feels and shoots great. It too comes with interchangeable backstraps that attach to the frame similar to HK's VP series than the Gen 4 Glocks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice collection!

I had a FDE VP9 a few years back. AT the time, striker fired guns were just range toys to me (I only carried DA/SA). Now, I am carrying them again


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> I had a FDE VP9 a few years back. AT the time, striker fired guns were just range toys to me (I only carried DA/SA). Now, I am carrying them again


Thank You!

At one time I swore I'd never own a "Tupperware gun" let alone a Glock. When I first saw a Glock I thought that it was just about the ugliest gun that ever hit the market. I mean who the hell would ever want one of those hideous looking things? I don't know what ever made me buy one though? I guess I hadda' see what all the fuss over them was all about. Now I've got six of 'em and the MR918. The MR918 has taken Glock to the next level. It's the Wilson, Les Bear etc. of Glock.

Glocks are by far the easiest guns to work on and maintain as there are very few moving parts when compared to some of the others. Plus there are God only knows how many aftermarket parts available for those of us who just can't seem to leave their guns alone.

But of all the polymer guns, there's nothing like an HK. Maybe the MR918 comes close? I just wish that Shadow Systems made as wide a variety as Glock. I'm hoping that they'll come out with their version of Glock's G30, G26, G27 and G43. I even spoke to their customer service about that possibility. They appreciated the feedback so I guess we'll see? Mine is the Combat Elite model and sells for about $200 more than a comparable G19 or VP9. The standard model without the open slide cuts and aluminum trigger goes for about $100 more.

As nice as the MR918 is. The HK VP9/40, VP9 SK is the better buy. The quality of the HK is hard to beat. They are the Rolls Royce of the polymer framed guns, all of their models.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think I've owned about 10 HKs. I sold my P2000sk to pay for the Glock - but I honestly never used it. I always use the P2000. The P2000 9mm DA/SA is my favorite of all the HKs I have owned, and it has been my fulltime carry gun for 5 years. I too love HKs.

My most accurate gun is my Walther P99. In single action, that trigger is amazing. 

My very first gun I bought in 1993 was a Glock 17. I've owned 3 Glock 17s, 1 Glock 19, 1 Glock 26, and 2 Glock 34s over the years. Right now, the 48/43X is the only Glock I like - the ergonomics are much better. I've tried to make myself like the Glock double stacks again, so I could get the 19x. But, it just doesn't do it for me. 

I won't tell you ho wmany guns I have owned over 25+ years, but it is in the 3 digits. So, quite a lot. 

I like what you did to your Glocks. I tend to leave triggers stock - except on Berettas. I will do the D spring on them.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I think I've owned about 10 HKs. I sold my P2000sk to pay for the Glock - but I honestly never used it. I always use the P2000. The P2000 9mm DA/SA is my favorite of all the HKs I have owned, and it has been my fulltime carry gun for 5 years. I too love HKs.
> 
> My most accurate gun is my Walther P99. In single action, that trigger is amazing.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can't stand plastic triggers on any gun. At least to me they make the gun feel cheap. If they make an aluminum or steel replacement I'll change them. I changed them on my HK VP's as well. I don't think they make them for the other HK's? At least I haven't found any? If someone makes them in the future I'll change them as well.

Another item that is very useful on these guns is a push button slide plate. This allows you to easily remove the striker assembly without chewing up that plastic retainer sleeve. On striker fired guns it's important to keep that assembly and its channel clean, dry and free of lubricants.

I enjoy working on mechanical things in particular guns and cars. I've spent most of my life doing it starting at a young age. It's something that fascinates me. That's probably why I have so many different types of guns as I like to take them apart and polish out all of the little parts and in some cases improve the looks of them esthetically. Things like polishing the flats of the slides and the controls. On the S&W 642 I took the gun apart and had the frame cerakoted. When I got it back I had to carefully remove the cerakote where the barrel mates to the frame and anyplace else where the thickness of the cerakote would interfere with any moving parts. Otherwise it would crack the finish or bind up the gun. A delicate time consuming job.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Where do you order the push button striker plate from? They do not get pushed by accident?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Where do you order the push button striker plate from? *They do not get pushed by accident?*


https://www.strikeindustries.com makes them for Glocks and https://hkparts.net for the VP's.

No, they don't protrude out that far. Just enough to the point where you can remove the striker plate. The tension of both the striker spring and the extractor spring holds it in place. The tension of the striker spring pushes the plastic striker sleeve into a recessed area of the striker plate.

When you push the button in, the striker sleeve clears that recess and you can remove the striker plate from the slide. It's a one hand operation and a lot easier than having to hold the slide upside down with one hand while using a punch or small screwdriver to push in on the sleeve while simultaneously removing the striker plate. When you reassemble the slide you just insert the striker assembly into its channel. You can use the end of a cleaning rod to push in on the end of the sleeve until it's flush with the inside of the slide. Push the striker plate in far enough so that it holds the sleeve in place then push down on the extractor plunger while pushing the striker plate in place.

Another benefit is that you don't end up chewing up that sleeve. Sure the sleeve's are cheap enough to replace. But it's kind of awkward to replace them as you have to place the striker assembly in a vise, pull down on the spring and remove the two little spring cups then remove the spring and sleeve. You can do it without a vise, but plan on using a lot of foul language.

It's a shame that the guns don't come with them. As keeping the striker assembly and channel clean and dry is an important part of regular maintenance.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I doubt it will ever happen - But as the 48 is basically a single stack Glock 19.... I'd love to see them make a single stack G17 or G34. With the longer grip, they could probably make a 12 round mag. If they ever did that, I'd buy one....


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Thanks for the info!


You're welcome! Glad to be of service.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I rented the 43X on Thursday. I did not like it as much as the Glock 48 either. I thought it had more recoil than my 9mm version 1 Shield. So, I am going to pass on the 43x for now. The G48 just feels perfect.

As a huge DA/SA carry guy, even I am surprised that I now find myself carrying a Glock again.


----------

